# Very bloated frogs



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

So I've got three frogs in two seperate tanksthat are so bloated they look like balloons that are about to pop! The only thing that's changed is that I got a new ff starter culture from petco yesterday and fed straight out of that. Oh and I suppose their temps have dropped about five degrees from sat to Sunday and have continued to hover about five degrees lower than normal. Any ideas? I doubt it's from impaction just because the odds of it happening to all three frogs on the same day seem pretty remote. They still have a killer appetite btw.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

...species?....


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

Two oyapock's about 10 months old and one azureus about three months old.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Have the frogs been tested?


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes. When I got them they were tested and everything came back negative.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Any word on what happened?

Bloating can happen for a variety of causes. If your frogs are still alive, please consult Dr. Wright or Dr. Frye.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Pictures?


----------

